# Refurbished equipment



## Hammerelbow (May 14, 2021)

Bought my first piece of refurbished equipment today. My son gave me a head's up that a pawn shop near me had Makita ls1019l's miter saws for 350.00 each. They had one left in the box. Checked it out an couldn't see anything thing wrong with it so did a swap for my old saw and some cash. 

I don't see anything wrong with it so far. Had to square it up and figure how it works. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have bought sever relinquished items. Have always had good luck.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I have bought sever relinquished items. Have always had good luck.
> 
> George


Typos?
Relinquished means "given up".
Refurbished means partially or fully restored.
several or severe?

Then there are "factory reconditioned" tools and machines which often go through a more thorough inspection and quality control than "off the production line" versions because of their warranties.








Buying Factory Reconditioned Power Tools


We show you how to buy the best reconditioned power tools from DeWalt, Milwaukee, and others without getting ripped off in the process.




www.protoolreviews.com




Quote:
_Most of the time, these products look just like a brand new tool in the box. That makes for a compelling reason to save as much as 30% or more on the price of a tool. The deal gets better when you factor in getting the full manufacturer’s warranty in the process.
Another reason buying reconditioned tools offers great value is that you know the tool had some personal time with a technician to ensure its quality and proper operation._


----------



## Hammerelbow (May 14, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> Typos?
> Relinquished means "given up".
> Refurbished means partially or fully restored.
> several or severe?
> ...


I stand corrected. The sales guy said refurbished. The tag on the saw said factory reconditioned 😊


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

My Bosch jobsite saw was "refurbished", but not really. The fence clamp had a small piece missing. I faked it for a while, then eventually ordered the part for a few bucks. I am still using the fake-o solution 

My "refurnished" Nikon 18-300 Zoom was crap - the aperture control never worked - it went back!!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Typos?
> Relinquished means "given up".
> Refurbished means partially or fully restored.
> several or severe?
> ...


Spell checkers will get you if not careful.

G


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Refurbished, Factory reconditioned, Remanufactured, blah blah blah. All fancy terms for taken back on return, cleaned up, allegedly fixed and put out for sale at a reduced price because they can no longer sell it as new. 

I have been buying refurbished yadda yadda auto parts for decades, and the quality varies wildly. All dependent upon the refurbisher. For example if I buy an AC Delco Factory Refurbished alternator for my Chevy Malibu, I can be reasonably assured that they did a good job of tearing it down, cleaning it up, testing and replacing what parts need to be replaced internally. And will have a good as new alternator. HOWEVER, if I am buying from a certain zoned out parts store with their house brand rebuilts. I can almost guarantee I am going to be ripping that thing off for replacement at least 3 times in a year.

I don't see how power tools can be any different.

I know the CPO outlets have a very good reputation for quality factory refurbs. Double check, very often they carry the same as factory new warranty, but not always.


----------



## jedhargrave (11 mo ago)

I purchased a factory reconditioned /refurbished Skil 10inch drill press from a fellow that bought it from Skil and never took it out of the factory box. It was in brand new condition and works perfectly. I did upgrade the chuck just because I'm really picky. I have looked on factory sites like DeWalt and Makita in search of similar deals when in the market . $70.00 for an excellent tool, Just one of those lucky strikes!


----------

